# Sticky - FAQ of the Diamond Resorts



## Bill4728

Admin Edit: Check out our Current
Diamond Resorts Owner FAQ and Information page





			
				 Bill4728 May 2016 said:
			
		

> The following was written 8 years ago. Since that time there have been many changes to DRI. DRI was purchased 6 other TS systems (or more)  and added those resorts to their system.  For owners of the other TS systems, most find that they still have access to the resorts they had access to before the takeover, BUT do not have access to any other DRI resort unless they make a significant purchase of more DRI  developer points.
> On a good note, DRI has added many of those resorts from other systems to significantly expand the main "Collections" of DRI resorts.


There are three kinds of ownerships at resorts managed by Diamond Resorts International (DRI)


-*Own a deeded week *at a resort managed by Diamond. Resale owners at any of the Diamond resorts own only at that single resort and can’t use points to go to other Diamond resorts.

-*Be a “CLUB” member and use your points to reserve at any of the Diamond owned resorts *and also the many Diamond affiliated resorts managed by Raintree and Vacation Internationale ( subject to significantly limited availability) .  To be a club member, you must have purchased your ownership directly  from the developer ( or obtained in a family transfer). _Although it is possible to buy resale then "convert" the resale purchase by buying more pts/ weeks direct from Diamond and have all your resorts/points brought into the club. _ 
*THE Club is just a membership to DRI own personal internal exchange program.*


-*Own resale points in a DRI "COLLECTION" of resorts*. ( sometime called "trust" points)
 Resale owners of the Collection points are allowed to use their Collection points to reserve time at any of the resorts in the resort collection of which they own. *But* not at any other Diamond resorts. ( to use the collection pts at other diamond resorts, you must have purchased the points directly from Diamond)

There are NINE  different resort collections which have a "Collection"

Diamond manages nine collections: (as of May 2016)

• the Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection
• the Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection
• the Diamond Resorts California Collection
• the Premiere Vacation Collection
• the Monarch Grand Vacations
• the Diamond Resorts European Collection
• the Diamond Resorts Latin America Collection
• the Diamond Resorts Mediterranean Collection
• Club Intrawest   (AKA Embarc by DRI)

** see the next post for which resorts are in which collection (some are in more than one)



The following is the FAQ of the Diamond Resorts International (DRI)


> *Is every Owner a THE ClubSM Member?*
> Membership in THE ClubSM is voluntary; therefore, all Owners are not THE ClubSM Members.
> 
> *What are the benefits of THE ClubSM membership?*
> Membership will increase vacation flexibility and remove standard limits applied by typical vacation ownership rules. THE ClubSM Members decide when and where they want to vacation, what experiences they are looking for, what size accommodations they’ll need and what length of stay they desire.
> 
> * When do I renew THE ClubSM membership?*
> Your membership is renewed automatically every year once your Club fees are paid. A Member must notify THE ClubSM in writing to discontinue their membership.
> 
> * Is my membership transferable?*
> THE ClubSM membership may be transferred by will, but may not be sold.
> 
> * What is a Point?*
> Points are the “currency” or “points” you use to reserve your vacations in the THE ClubSM system. Every vacation is valued in Points, which is based upon the time of year, accommodation size, resort location and length of stay.
> When you join THE ClubSM, you will receive an allocation of Points or “points” valued on the resort, unit size and the time of year that you own.
> 
> * When must Points be used?*
> Points must be used before December 31 of each year. Otherwise, all unused Points will expire at the end of the Use Year. However, you may also save Points.
> 
> * Are Points automatically saved?*
> No. It is THE ClubSM Member’s responsibility to contact THE ClubSM to save Points.
> 
> * How many Points can I save each year?*
> Members may save up to the current year’s allocation of Points to the next year.
> 
> * How do I save Points?*
> Points may be saved online at www.DiamondResorts.com in the My Account section. Also, members may contact THE ClubSM to save Points to the following year.
> 
> * When must I notify THE ClubSM to save Points to the following year?*
> To save Points to the following year you must notify THE ClubSM Reservations by the following dates: June 30 if you would like to save up to 100% of your annual Points allocation. August 31 if you would like to save up to 50% of your annual Points allocation. October 31 if you would like to save up to 25% of your annual Points allocation. Note: Your saved Points must be used by the end of the following year.
> 
> * Can Points be borrowed?*
> Yes. Members may borrow up to one year’s allotment of Points for use in the current year. (HOA fees and Club dues must be paid in order for Points to be borrowed.) Borrowed Points may only be used for reservation requests.
> 
> * What will I need to do to borrow Points?*
> As part of requesting a reservation via www.DiamondResorts.com you will be prompted, if necessary, or you can contact THE ClubSM via phone, fax or e-mail.
> 
> * What if I don’t want to borrow Points?*
> You may buy more Points or use our rental services.
> How will I know where I can go and how many Points my vacation will cost?
> A Points Directory and Global Vacations Guide, which contains a list of resorts and the value of each vacation stay in Points, will be issued a minimum of once per year.
> 
> * How does a Member request a vacation?*
> Requests may be made online, by phone, fax or in writing. All requests are processed on a first-come, first-served basis. Remember to make your request early.
> 
> * What is THE ClubSM Bonus Time?*
> THE ClubSM Bonus Time allows you to book a stay of 21 days or less in advance with rates starting at $50 per night, at selected THE ClubSM resorts. The minimum number of nights is two.
> 
> * What is a Quick Getaway?*
> If you can be flexible in your vacation planning, THE ClubSM offers the opportunity to make weekly reservations at participating THE ClubSM resorts when you book 59 days to 31 days prior to arrival at 50% off the current Points value. Save 50% off the regular Points price when you make your reservations from 30 days to 48 hours prior to arrival and plan to stay the minimum number of nights. Generally, the minimum number of nights is two (2) nights for resorts throughout the US and Caribbean. Check each resort for policies on minimum number of nights and check-in days.
> 
> * What is THE ClubSM Home Advantage?*
> If you are a member of THE ClubSM Vacations (a trust based club consisting of multiple sites), your THE ClubSM Home Advantage enables you to make reservations 13 months prior to your check-out date at any of the resorts within your Home Club, (annual allotment only). THE ClubSM Members may begin requesting reservations at a resort at which they do not have a Home Resort or THE ClubSM Home Advantage, 10 months prior to the check-out date.
> 
> * What is Home Resort Advantage?*
> If you are a deeded owner, Home Resort Advantage enables you to make reservations at your Home Resort 12 months prior to your check-out date. Please note: Reservations made during this time (10–12 month window) may not exceed, in total, the number of Points allocated annually in respect to the inventory assigned to Club. THE ClubSM Members may begin requesting reservations at a resort at which they do not have a Home Resort or THE ClubSM Home Advantage, 10 months prior to the check-out date.
> 
> * Can I request multiple vacations in the same year?*
> Yes. As long as you have the required number of Points, space is available and all fees are current.
> 
> * Can I request multiple units at the same time?*
> Yes. As long as you have the required number of Points, space is available and all fees are current.
> 
> * Can I reserve consecutive weeks at the same or a different resort?*
> Yes. As long as you have the required number of Points, space is available and all fees are current.
> 
> * Can I rent additional nights?*
> Yes. Additional nights can be rented at most resorts by simply calling THE ClubSM Reservations at 1 877.DRI.CLUB.
> 
> * What if I need to cancel a reservation?*
> First and foremost, call 1 877.DRI.CLUB to contact THE ClubSM Reservations. Cancellation rules are: 0% loss of Points if cancelled 365 – 60 days prior to arrival date 25% loss of Points if cancelled 59 – 30 days prior to arrival date 50% loss of Points if cancelled 29 – 14 days prior to arrival date 100% loss of Points if cancelled 13 – 0 days prior to arrival date
> 
> * When should I call to cancel?*
> To avoid cancellation penalties, cancel your reservation as soon as possible. RPP - Reservation Protective Plan Members are encouraged to purchase reservation protection at the time of booking. Purchasing the Reservation Protection Plan will ensure 100% reimbursement of the Points charged for the reservation should you need to cancel up to 24 hours prior to arrival date. Members may purchase the Reservation Protection Plan for $105 at the time of booking only. (Elite Members receive a discount.)
> 
> * What if I am delayed in getting to the resort?*
> Call the resort directly to advise them of your arrival delay.
> 
> * Can I still rent or give my use period away?*
> Once your reservation is confirmed, you may either rent the use period privately or give it away. In either case, you must notify THE ClubSM Reservations of the guest’s name prior to their check-in.
> 
> * Does joining THE ClubSM change my legal ownership status?*
> No. Your legal ownership does not change.
> 
> * How do I request an Interval International exchange?*
> Call THE ClubSM Reservations and advise them of your desired exchange location, travel date and unit size. THE ClubSM Counselor will advise you of the number of Points required for the exchange. THE ClubSM Reservations has full access to the Interval International (II) reservations computer system allowing THE ClubSM Counselor to check availability for your request. If there is available space, THE ClubSM Counselor will provide you with an instant confirmation. If the destination is not available, you may submit an ongoing search request. You may also search and confirm exchanges online at www.intervalworld.com. THE ClubSM Members may also book discounted rental travel at II resorts by calling 1 877.DRI.CLUB or by visiting the Getaways section of the Interval International website.
> 
> * Can I cancel my exchange affiliate request?*
> An exchange travel request may be cancelled by following Interval International’s cancellation rules.



*Q. How many points would be needed to make an average reservation in a 2 bedroom during "red" season?*

a. The average "Red Season" points for a reservation varies by resort. But  using about 6500 points for a 2BR should work most times.

*Q. Does my ownership in DRI come with a membership in II?*

a. All members of the "club" come with a DRI paid for membership in II.  BUT if you buy resale, you must join and pay for your exchange company membership.


----------



## Bill4728

Here is the current setup:  2013

*DRI U.S. Collection: *

Bent Creek Golf Village, Gatlinburg, TN
Cypress Point Resort & Villas, Orlando, FL
Daytona Beach Regency, Daytona Beach, FL
Desert Paradise Resort, Las Vegas, NV
Dunes Village Resort, SC*
Flamingo Beach Club and Villas, St. Maarten
Grand Beach Resort, Orlando, FL
Greensprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg, VA
Historic Powhatan Resort, Williamsburg, VA
Island Links Resort, Hilton Head, SC
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Lake Tahoe, CA
London Bridge Resort, Lake Havasu, AZ
Marquis Villas, Palm Springs, CA
Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf, FL
Polo Towers Villas and Suites, Las Vegas, NV
Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona, AZ
Ridge Pointe Tahoe, Lake Tahoe, CA
Royal Palm Beach Resort, St. Maarten
San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach, CA*
Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona, AZ
Sedona Summit, Sedona, AZ
Scottsdale Links Resort, Scottsdale, AZ
Scottsdale Villa Mirage, Scottsdale, AZ
Suites at Fall Creek, Branson, MO
Villas at Poco Diablo, Sedona, AZ
Villas de Santa Fe, Santa Fe, NM
Villas of Sedona, Sedona, AZ
Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake, CA*
Palm Canyon Resort & Spa, CA*
Desert Isle of Palm Springs, CA*
Riviera Beach Resort & Spa, CA*
Riviera Shores Resort, CA*
Rivera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club, CA*

In Aug 2015  DRI buys out Gold Key 
Gold Key resorts are being added to the US collection: 

• Beach Quarters Resort in Virginia Beach, Virginia 
• Turtle Cay Resort in Virginia Beach, Virginia 
• Boardwalk Resort and Villas in Virginia Beach, Virginia 
• Ocean Beach Club Resort in Virginia Beach, Virginia 
• Oceanaire Resort Hotel in Virginia Beach, Virginia 
• Beachwoods in Kitty Hawk, North Carolina



*DRI Hawaii Collection *

Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, HI 
Point at Poipu, Kauai, HI 
Polo Towers Villas, Las Vegas, NV 
Sedona Summit Resort, Sedona, AZ

*DRI California Collection *

Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, South Lake Tahoe, CA
San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach, CA
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club, South Lake Tahoe CA
Polo Towers Suites, Las Vegas Nevada
Sedona Summit, Sedona Arizona




*DRI European Collection *

Anderton Marina 
Woodford Bridge Country Club 
Broome Park Golf and Country Club 
Pine Lake Resort 
Thurnham Hall 
Cromer Country Club 
The Kenmore Club 
Wychnor Park Country Club 
 there are others??





> Added after 2012
> 
> Premiere Vacation Collection :
> 
> 
> Bell Rock Inn, Sedona, AZ
> Los Abrigados Resort and Spa, Sedona, AZ
> The Roundhouse Resort, Pinetop, AZ
> PVC at Roundhouse Resort, Pinetop, AZ
> Kohl's Ranch Lodge, Payson, AZ
> Scottsdale Camelback Resort, Scottsdale, AZ
> Sea of Cortez Beach Club, San Carlos, Mexico
> The Carriage House, Las Vegas, Nevada
> The Historic Crags Lodge, Estes Park, CO
> Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend, Mishawaka, IN
> Varsity Clubs of America - Tucson, Tucson, AZ
> Rancho Manana, Cave Creek, AZ
> 
> *Monarch Grand Collection:
> *
> • Cabo Azul Resort in San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
> • Cancun Resort in Las Vegas, NV
> • Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa in Brian Head, UT
> • Desert Isle of Palm Springs in Palm Springs, CA
> • Palm Canyon Resort & Spa in Palm Springs, CA
> • Riviera Beach & Spa Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
> • Riviera Shores Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
> • Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club in Ramona, CA
> • Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 
> 
> *Florida Club Connection*   ( AKA  Club Navigo -Island One) :
> 
> 
> Bryan's Spanish Cove
> Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay
> Crescent Resort on South Beach
> Liki Tiki Village
> Orbit One Vacation Villas
> Parkway International Resort
> The Cove on Ormond Beach





> In Jan 2016  DRI buys out Club Intrawest and in May 2016 renames it EMBARC by DRI
> 
> Whistler-Blackcomb, BC
> Vancouver, BC
> Panorama, BC
> Tremblant, Quebec
> Blue Mountain, Ontario
> Palm Desert CA
> Sandestin, Florida’s pan-handle
> Zihuatanejo. Mexico
> Ucluelet , Vancouver Island,  BC





> DRI bought Aegean Blue Vacations Club (in 2012- 2013) it is now called :
> 
> The Mediterranean Collection resorts are:
> 
> 
> Village Heights Golf Resort, Hersonissos, Crete
> Leoniki Residence, Rethymnon, Crete
> Grand Leoniki, Rethymnon, Crete
> The Village Holiday Club, Koutouloufari, Crete
> Sun Beach Holiday Club, Ialyssos, Rhodes
> 
> _( Also listed as in the collection but not Aegean Blue Vacations Club)_
> 
> Balkan Jewel Resort - Bulgaria
> Pine Lake  -England
> Wychnor Park Country Club - England
> East Clare Golf Village - Ireland
> Vilar do Golf  -Portugal
> Jardins Del Sol  - Spain
> Royal Tenerife Country Club  - Spain
> Santa Barbara Golf Club  - Spain
> Los Amigos Beach Club  - Spain
> Sahara Sunset  - Spain
> 
> Polynesian Island - Florida
> Desert Paradise  - Nevada



Diamond also has some availability at the following *Vacation Internationale Resorts*:

Fairway Villa-Oahu 
Royal Kuhio-Oahu 
Hololani-Maui 
Valley Isle-Maui
Papakea-Maui
Kihei Kai Nani-Maui
Kapaa Shores-Kauai 
Pono Kai-Kauai 
Sea Village-Hawaii 
Sea Mountain-Hawaii 

Oasis-Palm Springs CA
Marina Inn-Oceanside CA
Kingsbury-S. Lake Tahoe  (Stateline NV)
Elkhorn-Sun Valley ID
Village at Steamboat-Steamboat Springs  CO
The Pines-Sunriver OR
Embarcadero-Newport OR
Point Brown-Ocean Shores  WA
Clock Tower-Whistler, BC

Vallarta Torre-Puerto Vallarta 
Torres Mazatlan-Mazatlan 


Diamond also has some availability at the following *RainTree Vacation Club *Resorts:


Whiski Jack Resorts (17 resort locations) Whistler BC
The Sandcastle at Birch Bay  WA
Franz Klammer Lodge Telluride  CO
Teton Club Jackson Hole  WY
Park Plaza Park City  UT
The Miners Club Park City  UT
Cimarron Golf Resort Palm Springs  CA
Kona Reef Hawaii 

Grand Regina Los Cabos
Club Regina Los Cabos
Club Regina Puerto Vallarta
Club Regina Cancun
Casa San Felipe Hostal Oaxaca
Hostal Las Cúpulas Oaxaca
Villa Vera Puerto Mio - Zihuatanejo
Villa Vera Puerto Isla Mujeres
Villa Vera Acapulco


----------



## Bill4728

Here is a list of resorts owned by DRI in 2016 from 

"A Little Bit of History" 
By Osamu Kaneko, Steven C. Kenninger and Andrew J. Gessow





> US Collection
> Resort 	Location
> 1. London Bridge Resort	Lake Havasu, AZ
> 2. Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort	Sedona, AZ
> 3. Sedona Springs Resort	Sedona, AZ
> 4. Sedona Summit	Sedona, AZ
> 5. Scottsdale Links Resort	Scottsdale, AZ
> 6. Scottsdale Villa Mirage	Scottsdale, AZ
> 7. Villas at Poco Diablo	Sedona, AZ
> 8. Villas of Sedona	Sedona, AZ
> 9. Bell Rock Inn1	Sedona, AZ
> 10. Kohl's Ranch Lodge1	Payson, AZ
> 11. Los Abrigados Resort and Spa1	Sedona, AZ
> 12. PVC at The Roundhouse Resort1	Pinetop, AZ
> 13. Rancho Manana1	Cave Creek, AZ
> 14. Varsity Clubs of America – Tucson1	Tucson, AZ
> 15. The Roundhouse Resort1	Pinetop, AZ
> 16. Scottsdale Camelback1	Scottsdale, AZ
> 17. Desert Isle of Palm Springs*	Palm Springs, CA
> 18. Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort	Lake Tahoe, CA
> 19. Marquis Villas	Palm Springs, CA
> 20. Palm Canyon Resort & Spa*	Palm Spring, CA
> 21. Ridge Pointe Tahoe	Lake Tahoe, CA
> 22. Riviera Beach Resort & Spa*	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 23. Riviera Shores Resort*	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 24. Rivera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club*	Ramona, CA
> 25. San Luis Bay Inn*	Avila Beach, CA
> 26. Tahoe Beach and Ski Club*	South Lake Tahoe,  CA
> 27. Tahoe Seasons Resort*	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 28. The Historic Crags Lodge1	Estes Park, CO
> 29. Cypress Point Resort & Villas	Orlando, FL
> 30. Daytona Beach Regency,	Daytona Beach, FL
> 31. Liki Tiki Village	Orlando, FL
> 32. Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf,	Orlando, FL
> 33. Grand Beach Resort, Orlando,	Orlando, FL
> 34. Polynesian Isles I & IV	Orlando, FL
> 35. Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend1	Mishawaka, IN
> 36. Fairway Forest Resort	Sapphire, NC
> 37. Villas de Santa Fe	Santa Fe, NM
> 38. Desert Paradise Resort	Las Vegas, NV
> 39. Polo Towers Villas and Suites	Las Vegas, NV
> 40. The Carriage House1	Las Vegas, NV
> 41. Suites at Fall Creek	Branson, MO
> 42. Dunes Village Resort*	Myrtle Beach, SC
> 43. Island Links Resort,	Hilton Head, SC
> 44. Bent Creek Golf Village	Gatlinburg, TN
> 45. Greensprings Vacation Resort	Williamsburg, VA
> 46. Historic Powhatan Resort	Williamsburg, VA
> 47. Flamingo Beach Club and Villas	Philipsburg, St. Maarten
> 48. Royal Palm Beach Resort	Philipsburg, St. Maarten
> 
> 1 Resorts with home advantage benefit (13 months booking) but no intervals in the Collection.
> * Resorts with a limited amount of inventory/accommodation available.
> 
> Hawaii Collection
> 1. Sedona Summit Resort	Sedona, AZ
> 2. Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort1	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 3. Tahoe Beach and Ski Club1	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 4. San Luis Bay Inn1	Avila Beach, CA
> 5. Palm Canyon Resort and Spa	Palm Springs, CA
> 6. Ka’anapali Beach Club	Maui, HI
> 7. The Point at Poipu, Koloa	Kauai, HI
> 8. Cancun Resort	Las Vegas, NV
> 9. Polo Towers Villas	Las Vegas, NV
> 10. Polo Towers Suite1	Las Vegas, NV
> 11. Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa	Brian Head, UT
> 
> 1 Resorts with home advantage benefit (13 months booking) without intervals in the Collection.
> 
> California Collection
> 1. Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 2. San Luis Bay Inn	Avila Beach, CA
> 3. Tahoe Beach and Ski Club	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 4. Polo Towers Suites	Las Vegas, NV
> 5. Sedona Summit	Sedona, AZ
> 
> Florida Club Connection
> 1. Bryan's Spanish Cove	Orlando, FL
> 2. Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay	Naples, FL
> 3. Crescent Resort on South Beach	Miami Beach, FL
> 4. Liki Tiki Village	Winter Garden, FL
> 5. Orbit One Vacation Villas	Orlando, FL
> 6. Parkway International Resort	Kissimmee, FL
> 7. The Cove on Ormond Beach	Ormond Beach, FL
> 
> Premiere Vacation Collection
> 1. Bell Rock Inn	Sedona, AZ
> 2. Los Abrigados Resort and Spa	Sedona, AZ
> 3. The Roundhouse Resort	Pinetop, AZ
> 4. PVC at Roundhouse Resort	Pinetop, AZ
> 5. Kohl's Ranch Lodge	Payson, AZ
> 6. Scottsdale Camelback Resort	Scottsdale, AZ
> 7. Sea of Cortez Beach Club	San Carlos, Mexico
> 8. The Carriage House	Las Vegas, NV
> 9. The Historic Crags Lodge	Estes Park, CO
> 10. Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend 	Mishawaka, IN
> 11. Varsity Clubs of America - Tucson	Tucson, AZ
> 12. Rancho Manana	Cave Creek, AZ
> 
> Monarch Grand Collection
> 1. Cabo Azul Resort	San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
> 2. Cancun Resort	Las Vegas, NV
> 3. Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa	Brian Head, UT
> 4. Desert Isle of Palm Springs	Palm Springs, CA
> 5. Palm Canyon Resort & Spa	Palm Springs, CA
> 6. Riviera Beach & Spa Resort	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 7. Riviera Shores Resort	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 8. Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club	Ramona, CA
> 9. Tahoe Seasons Resort 	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 
> Latin America Collection
> 1. Cabo Azul Resort	San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
> 
> Gold Key resorts
> 1. Beach Quarters Resort	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 2. Turtle Cay Resort	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 3. Boardwalk Resort and Villas	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 4. Ocean Beach Club Resort 	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 5. Oceanaire Resort Hotel	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 6. Beachwoods	Kitty Hawk, North Carolina
> 
> Embarc resorts
> 1. Whistler-Blackcomb	Whistler, BC
> 2. Vancouver	Vancouver, BC
> 3. Panorama	Panorama, BC
> 4. Tremblant	Tremblant, QC
> 5. Blue Mountain	Blue Mountain, ON
> 6. Palm Desert 	Palm Desert, CA
> 7. Sandestin	Sandestin, FL
> 8. Zihuatanejo	Zihuatanejo, Mexico
> 9. Ucluelet 	Vancouver Island, BC
> 
> European Collection
> 1. Alpine Club	Schladming, Austria
> 2. Balkan Jewel Resort	Razlog, Bulgaria
> 3. Broome Park Golf and Country Club,	Kent, England
> 4. Broome Park Mansion House	Kent, England
> 5. Burnside Park	Bowness-on-Windermere, England
> 6. Cromer Country Club	Norfolk, England
> 7. Pine Lake Resort	Lancashire, England
> 8. Stouts Hill	Uley, England
> 9. Thurnham Hall	Lancaster, England
> 10. Woodford Bridge Country Club	North Devon, England
> 11. Wynchnor Park Country Club	Stratfordshire, England
> 12. Waterway Holidays - England 	England
> 13. Alvechurch Marina 	Alvechurch, England
> 14. Anderton Marina 	Cheshire, England
> 15. Blackwater Meadow Marina	Ellesmere, England
> 16. Gayton Marina	Cheshire, England
> 17. Worcester Marina	Worcester, England
> 18. Le Club Mougins	Mougins, France
> 19. Le Manoir des Deux Amants	Connelles, France
> 20. La Residence Normande	Connelles, France
> 21. Royal Regency	Paris-Vincennes, France
> 22. Palazzo Catalani	Soriano nel Cimino, Italy
> 23. Diamond Suites on Malta	St. Julians, Malta
> 24. Gala Fjellgrend	Gudbrandsdalen, Norway
> 25. Vilar do Golf	Algarve, Portugal
> 26. Kenmore Club	Perthshire, Scotland
> 27. Los Amigos Beach Club	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 28. Royal Oasis Club at Benal Beach	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 29. Royal Oasis Club at La Quinta	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 30. Sahara Sunset Club	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 31. Cala Blanca	Gran Canaria, Canary Islands
> 32. Club del Carmen	Lanzarote, Canary Islands
> 33. Jardines del Sol	Lanzarote, Canary Islands
> 34. Royal Sunset Beach Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 35. Royal Tenerife Country Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 36. Santa Barbara Golf & Ocean Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 37. Sunset Bay Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 38. Sunset Harbor Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 39. Sunset View Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 40. White Sands Beach Club 	Menorca, Balearic Islands
> 41. Garden Lago	Majorca, Balearic Islands
> 
> 1 Resorts with home advantage benefit (13 months booking) without intervals in the Collection.
> 
> Mediterranean Collection
> 1. Grand Leoniki	Crete, Greece
> 2. Leoniki Residence	Crete, Greece
> 3. Village Heights Golf Resort	Crete, Greece
> 4. The Village Holiday Club 	Crete, Greece
> 5. Sun Beach Holiday Club,	Rhodes, Greece



This list is significantly different from the list of resorts in post #2
BUT it is likely a better list of resorts 

Just not sure  ??


----------



## Bill4728

There is a lot of info going around that resale owners of the US collection can not make trades in II. 

The below quote seem to say that IS NOT TRUE  YOU CAN MAKE II TRADES WITH RESALE US COLLECTION POINTS 



> posted June 2016
> 
> Diamond Resorts International:
> The exchange process for US Collection Regional (resale) is the same as for full memberships with the exception of the member being responsible for enrolling themselves with II i.e. providing they have a valid individual membership with II, which you must then contact the call centre to make the exchange reservation using points. There is no option for weekly deposits with a points based membership. We hope you may find this information helpful
> 
> Dan Zale:
> I don't wish to be a problem, but this information is not helpful. The DRI Knowledgebase/FAQ clearly states: "For California, Hawaii, and US Collection resale points-resale points cannot be used for exchange reservations with Interval International." Resale point owners in the Facebook groups confirm this rule is enforced.
> 
> Diamond Resorts International:
> *With a resale contract, the member will be responsible for enrolling themselves with II and will be provided with a valid individual membership with II that will not be associated with the account with us*.


----------



## Bill4728

As of Jan 2009, DRI has a new point requirements for trades with II: 



> Originally Posted by Dougp26364
> Points requirements now vary between 1,500 for an economy low season studio unit to 12,000 for a peak season premium resort. If you're wanting to exchange through I.I. and not internally with DRI, you can use DRI's chart to determine what works for you. Generally speaking most people will probably require high season and want premium resorts. That figure today is:
> 7,500 points for a 2 bedroom unit,
> 5,500 points for a 1 bedroom unit
> 4,000 points for a studio unit.


----------



## csalter2

dwmantz said:


> The avg Red Season points for a reservation varies by resort.  We use 6500 points for a 2BR for our planning purposes.  That's also the usual number II charges for a 2BR prime week reservation as well.
> 
> Note that RED season is really an RCI term which doesn't always mean Platinum high demand weeks like Summer - 26 to 33 on the shore.
> 
> I'm talking 6500 points for the top of the food chain!



I have been trying figure out what is a good number of points to have in DRI that offers maximum flexibility and gets you where you want when you want. I came across this thread and was intrigued by what it said in that 6500 points for a 2 BDRM prime reservation. If prime week is let's say a "high season" week, Then 6500 points is not really enough. There are some resorts that have a 2BDRM during the "high season" but they are not the norm especially in the prime vacation areas. 

Just a little something I noticed. At one time this may have been correct, but not now.


----------



## dougp26364

csalter2 said:


> I have been trying figure out what is a good number of points to have in DRI that offers maximum flexibility and gets you where you want when you want. I came across this thread and was intrigued by what it said in that 6500 points for a 2 BDRM prime reservation. If prime week is let's say a "high season" week, Then 6500 points is not really enough. There are some resorts that have a 2BDRM during the "high season" but they are not the norm especially in the prime vacation areas.
> 
> Just a little something I noticed. At one time this may have been correct, but not now.



This is a pretty old thread. As you have noted, at least with exchanges with I.I., the rules have changed. 6,500 points use to get you a 2 bedroom red week exhange through I.I. anywhere and anytime so long as I.I. deemed the exchange reasonable based on the "exchange value" of DRI points. 

While DRI has been increasing the quality of their resorts, it appears that I.I. has decreased the value of DRI points within the I.I. system. Starting in 2009 (this thread was started in Feb 2008), it can take up to 12,000 points for a 4 bedroom premier resort in peak season. Previously I believe that same exchange, if you could even get it, would have been only 6,500 point. Conversly, if you wanted to travel during low season and only required a studio unit in a premium resort during low season, you would only need 2,500 points. 

I suppose one could look at the new points schedule as a way for DRI owners to be able to pay for exchanges they might not have been able to get previously by using more points. Or, you could look at it as taking 7,500 points to get a high season week at a premium resort where before they were reasonably easy to get for 6,500 points. 

This is the danger of playing in a points based system where the rules can be changed by either the managing company or the exchange company. Of course, even in a weeks based exchange system, the rules can change. You just might not see it on the surface. At least with points any changes are transparent. 

As an example consider Las Vegas 10 years ago as compared to today. 10 years ago, the only two I.I. resorts on the strip were Polo Towers (only 2 of 3 towers completed), Jockey Club and Carriage House. Today you can toss in Marriott's Grand Chateau (only 2 of 4 towers completed) and, very soon, Westgate's Planet Hollywood Towers (only 1 of 2 HUGE towers near completion). While I can see it with my own eye's, I'd almost bet you that the exchange power of PT, JC and CH have all diminished and will continue to diminish as supply more than triples over the next few years. With DRI's points based system, I can already see the devaluation of points in the I.I. system if I want a high or peak season week at a premium resort. 

Points requirements now vary between 1,500 for an economy low season studio unit to 12,000 for a peak season premium resort. If you're wanting to exchange through I.I. and not internally with DRI, you can use their chart to determine what works for you. Generally speaking most people will probably require high season and want premium resorts. That figure today is 7,500 points for a 2 bedroom unit, 5,500 points for a 1 bedroom unit and 4,000 points for a studio unit. 

Of course, as you've seen, points totals can change, both up and down. What's true today won't be true 10 years from now. But that's true whether you're in a points based exchange system or a weeks based exchange system. 

Everything I've written is based on exchanges with I.I. Internal exchanges within the DRI system are a different matter. Then it would depend on the quality of unit you want (deluxe or standard) and what resorts you see yourself vacationing in the most. If you want to go to Hawaii most of the time, you'll need enough points within the sytem for the resorts you want to visit most frequently in the season you want to visit. In any year you decide not to use all of your points, you have options for the disposition of unused points. That would include saving them to the next year, using them for FF miles, car rentals, MF fee payment, club dues payments, cruise discounts et.....

The system itself is very flexible and user friendly. While I haven't always been positive about every aspect of DRI (I'm not positive about every aspect of any timeshare I own), there are good things about the system that I enjoy.


----------



## dougp26364

snowboarder said:


> As referenced in the first post:
> *"Is my membership transferable?
> THE ClubSM membership may be transferred by will, but may not be sold."*
> 
> So, wait -- you can sell the timeshare but not the Club membership? So, then, what does the buyer actually receive?



If it's a deeded timeshare, they receive the deed to the timeshare with the right to use that timeshare under the rules set up by the developer when the timeshare was built and as may have been modified by the HOA/BOD and a vote of the owners. That deed also allows you access to exchanges through either I.I. or RCI, whichever the resort of interest is affiliated with. You may also exchange through one of the independant exchange companies, rent you unit or sell it. 

If this is a Trust based ownership, then the buyer has the trust based intrest in all the resorts (19) associated with that trust but, does not have internal points based exchange access to all the resorts (> 100) associated with THE Club.

The only thing that the membership is, is a membership to DRI's internal exchange program to all resorts included in THE Club. It's nothing more, nothing less. It's just a membership to their own personal internal exchange program.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

gomike said:


> How does one go about transferring a DRI club membership to another family member?



As far as I know, you can't transfer club membership to anyone including family unless you die and they inherit the membership.

Deeded properties can be transferred to anyone but without the Club membership.


----------



## Purefct

More correctly, any DRI Contract (not merely the deeded contracts) can be sold to anyone you wish.  But when you do, if your contract happens to participate in The Club, The Club membership will not transfer to the new owner.  As already stated there are a limited number of ways The Club membership will transfer but for the most part it won't.

To clarify, selling one of the DRI Collections contracts transfers the right to use the resorts listed in the Collections Contracts but membership in The Club will not transfer with them.  So if you sell the US Collections contract the new owner will be able to use the 21-24 resorts in the US Collections.  If they do a deal with DRI to get the resale contract back into the Club (I think nowadays you have to buy 2,000-4,000 points direct from DRI in order to get one resale contract back into The Club) then it will allos you to use your points at all resorts!


----------



## smoeller

*Prepayment and borrowing policy?*

I tried to book a 2012 reservation using my 2012 points today and it says "When booking a reservation for the following year or borrowing points from the following year, a deposit must be paid prior to the booking being confirmed...." Is this new????? I booked a 2012 reservation earlier this morning and now I was booking another and it will not let me unless I pay. Any ideas?


----------



## csalter2

*Equal Time in Reservations*



smoeller said:


> I tried to book a 2012 reservation using my 2012 points today and it says "When booking a reservation for the following year or borrowing points from the following year, a deposit must be paid prior to the booking being confirmed...." Is this new????? I booked a 2012 reservation earlier this morning and now I was booking another and it will not let me unless I pay. Any ideas?



If you had some 2011 points banked, then that is why you may have been able to book the first reservation without prepayment. However, I do remember reading that DRI's computer system will be able to pick up when MF's have not been paid and will require them to be paid before reservations can be made.  This would automatically happen when you booked a reservation when you called in to the reservation system. DRI's goal was for the same would happen if you booked online or if you booked by calling in.


----------



## Bill4728

DRI in Fall of 2011 bought out the Monarch Grand Vacation club (MGV) and will manage both MGV (the point based multiple resort system) and the deeded stand alone resorts.




> *Monarch Grand Collection:*
> 
> • Cabo Azul Resort in San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
> • Cancun Resort in Las Vegas, NV
> • Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa in Brian Head, UT
> • Desert Isle of Palm Springs in Palm Springs, CA
> • Palm Canyon Resort & Spa in Palm Springs, CA
> • Riviera Beach & Spa Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
> • Riviera Shores Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
> • Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club in Ramona, CA
> • Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake Tahoe, CA



So when using MGV points to make a reservation you'll get 60 DRI pts / MGV pt.

BUT if you want to convert your MGV ownership to DRI ownership, you'll get 30 annual DRI pts / MGV pt.  This is because MGV points were "points per 24 months" not "points per year" of DRI points.


----------



## TUGBrian

Some extremely helpful downloads for DRI members!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/DRI-Global-Membership-Guide_part1.pdf

DRI membership guide pdf


http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/DRIReservationsDirectory.pdf

and the DRI reservations directory



http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/US-Member-Benefits-Directory_10.pdf

and the DRI us membership benefits document


note  these are pretty large (5 - 11mb in size)


----------



## johnrsrq

*2015 us collection official additions*

Additional Resorts Added to Your Home Collection!
We are happy to announce new resorts have been added to your Collection: Fairway Forest in Sapphire Valley, NC,
and Charter Club in Naples, FL. Additionally, you now have home reservation benefits for the resorts in the Premiere
Vacation Collection, located in Arizona and Indiana.


----------



## TUGBrian

Are these actually diamond resorts, or just club affiliated resorts that you can now reserve within the DRI program?


----------



## johnrsrq

TUGBrian said:


> Are these actually diamond resorts, or just club affiliated resorts that you can now reserve within the DRI program?



Yes they are now part of the US Collection. 

Dear Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection Member,
We hope you and your family have had the opportunity to visit a new destination, or returned to one of your favorite
resorts. We are committed to providing our members with memorable vacation experiences. The team members
look forward to greeting and providing you with excellent accommodations and warm, personal service.
Additional Resorts Added to Your Home Collection!
We are happy to announce new resorts have been added to your Collection: Fairway Forest in Sapphire Valley, NC,
and Charter Club in Naples, FL. Additionally, you now have home reservation benefits for the resorts in the Premiere
Vacation Collection, located in Arizona and Indiana.

The other affiliates were referenced in the Club yearly update not the US collection update. Those resorts are on the recent 2016 vs 2015 thread. When I get the new directory, I'll sent you the sized pdf again to add hyperlink because it is too large a file for insertion. tia.


----------



## artringwald

TUGBrian said:


> Are these actually diamond resorts, or just club affiliated resorts that you can now reserve within the DRI program?



Fairway Forest in Sapphire Valley, NC, and Charter Club in Naples, FL may be in the US Collection, but they are affiliates and are not managed by DRI. DRI may own some amount of weeks there, but they do not manage the resort. It means that depending on how many weeks DRI owns, availability may be limited.


----------



## johnrsrq

artringwald said:


> Fairway Forest in Sapphire Valley, NC, and Charter Club in Naples, FL may be in the US Collection, but they are affiliates and are not managed by DRI. DRI may own some amount of weeks there, but they do not manage the resort. It means that depending on how many weeks DRI owns, availability may be limited.



It also means that the Home Collection advantage, *13 month first* request for that limited availability *is now available*. Info on collateral comes from the legal document which will be updated when issued and shared in this sticky.

I don't care if they manage it or develop it. If you do, then look for the +/* attached to the resort in the following pdf of club inventory. BTW, it is easy to assume that limited availability means not ever however, that is not the case in my experience.

excerpt from Club legal document (which can open pandora's box analyses).

RESORTS WITH 21 TO 50 UNITS:

Charter Club of Naples Bay
1000 10th Avenue South, Naples, FL 34102
Crescent Resort on South Beach
1420 Ocean Drive, Miami, FL 33139
Desert Isle of Palm Springs
2555 East Palm Canyon Drive Palm Springs, CA 92264
Diamond Suites on Malta
St. George’s Bay, St. Julian’s, STJ02, Malta+
Fairway Forest Resort
70 Sapphire Valley Road, Sapphire, NC 28774
Grand Leoniki Resort
Crete, Greece
The Historic Crag’s Lodge
300 Riverside Drive | Estes Park, Colorado 80517+
Ka‘anapali Shores
Ka‘anapali Shores Place, Maui, HI 96761

It is also true as my free resale points will have more choices in the US collection- 10 months out and probably shoulder season. I can drive to Naples in off season or shoulder- no flight required like Kauai.


----------



## johnrsrq

*Club Legal document 2015*

alas, the Club document!

This shows some idea of how much inventory in intervals are in the system.


----------



## nuwermj

artringwald said:


> Fairway Forest in Sapphire Valley, NC, and Charter Club in Naples, FL may be in the US Collection, but they are affiliates and are not managed by DRI. DRI may own some amount of weeks there, but they do not manage the resort. It means that depending on how many weeks DRI owns, availability may be limited.




There are at least three kinds of DRI affiliate arrangements.  

 1. DRI owns intervals at the resort but does not manage the property. (e.g. San Luis Bay Inn or Cypress Pointe). The Charter Club is this type of affiliate. As reported in the US Collection annual audit, the Collection owned 426.4 weeks at this location on Dec. 31, 2014. DRI, Inc may own additional intervals. 

 2. DRI negotiates reciprocal exchange agreements. (e.g. Raintree  Vacation Club or Pacific Grand locations.) Diamond explains: "Affiliated  resorts are resorts with which we have contractual arrangements to use a  certain number of vacation intervals or  units either in exchange for our providing similar usage of intervals  or units at our managed resorts or for a maintenance or rental fee. ...  In the vast majority of cases, our affiliated resorts provide us with  access to their vacation intervals or units in exchange for our  providing similar usage of intervals or units at our managed resorts,  and no fees are paid by us in connection with these exchanges."

 3. DRI rents rooms at affiliate locations. DRI either pays an upfront  fee to reserve inventory at an affiliated resort or pays the affiliated  resort the funds required at the time the reservation is made. This option is one reason for the increases in Club Dues: "we incorporate this upfront fee into our calculation for annual dues to be paid by members of the Clubs."


----------



## sfreeman8210

*Points for flights- Silver member*

Hi, I am trying to figure out how the points redeemed for flights work. We were told by a member services gentleman that we could use our points to pay for flights, but I'm not locating any information like that anywhere. We were also told by a customer travel representative that it is 1 point per 1 dollar on the flights, so it should equal out the same. Is this correct?


----------



## Michael1991

sfreeman8210 said:


> Hi, I am trying to figure out how the points redeemed for flights work. We were told by a member services gentleman that we could use our points to pay for flights, but I'm not locating any information like that anywhere. We were also told by a customer travel representative that it is 1 point per 1 dollar on the flights, so it should equal out the same. Is this correct?



Not $1 per point. The best you can get is $.10 per point if you are a Platinum member, otherwise less. 

There is also a redemption window which varies by "loyalty" level.
Standard Jan 1 – Mar 31 (.07 per point)
Silver Jan 1 – May 31 (.08 per point)
Gold Jan 1 – Jul 31†  (.09 per point)
Platinum Jan 1 – Sep 30† (.10 per point)
† Current year points are utilized for member benefits until June 30th, next years points are utilized beginning July 1st.


See page 30 and 19
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/US-Member-Benefits-Directory_10.pdf


----------



## nuwermj

Bill4728 said:


> There are three  Six or Seven different resort collections which have a "trust"
> - DRI U.S. Collection
> - DRI Hawaii Collection
> - DRI California Collection
> - Monarch Grand Vacations
> - Premiere Vacations
> - Florida Collection
> Others??



Although the former Island One resorts are organized together as a "Club Connection," intervals are not held in a trust fund. There is no Florida Collection. Ownership in the former Island  One resorts remains deeded weeks and the "Florida Club Connection" is organized with deposits or assignments of those deeds to the Club.  

According to DRI, Inc.'s annual financial report, the eight Diamond Collections (trust funds) are: 

The Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection (the “U.S. Collection”), which includes interests in resorts located in Arizona, California, Florida, Missouri, Nevada, New Mexico, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia and St. Maarten;

The Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection (the “Hawaii Collection”), which includes interests in resorts located in Arizona, California, Hawaii, Nevada and Utah;

The Diamond Resorts California Collection (the “California Collection”), which includes interests in resorts located in Arizona, California and Nevada;

The Premiere Vacation Collection (the “Premiere Vacation Collection”), which includes interests in resorts added to our network in connection with our acquisition of certain assets from ILX Resorts Incorporated in August 2010 (the "ILX Acquisition") located in Arizona, Colorado, Indiana, Nevada and Baja, Mexico;

Monarch Grand Vacations (the “Monarch Grand Collection”), which includes interests in resorts added to our network in connection with the PMR Acquisition located in California, Nevada, Utah and Mexico;

The Diamond Resorts European Collection (the “European Collection”), which includes interests in resorts located in Austria, England, France, Italy, Norway, Portugal, Scotland, Spain Balearics, Spain Canaries and Spain Costa;

The Diamond Resorts Latin America Collection (the “Latin America Collection”), which currently includes interests in the Cabo Azul Resort located in Baja California Sur, Mexico, which was added to our network in connection with the PMR Acquisition; and

The Diamond Resorts Mediterranean Collection (the “Mediterranean Collection”), which includes interests in resorts added to our network in connection with the Aegean Blue Acquisition (see “Our Strategic Acquisitions” for the definition of the Aegean Blue Acquisition) located in the Greek Islands of Crete and Rhodes.


Club Intrawest, whatever its new name will be, will most likely become the ninth trust fund, holding deeds for eight or nine resorts (not sure what will happen to the resort in Mexico).  


Diamond's Latin America Collection has one resort: Cabo Azul

The Mediterranean Collection resorts are:
Village Heights Golf Resort, Hersonissos, Crete
Leoniki Residence, Rethymnon, Crete
Grand Leoniki, Rethymnon, Crete
The Village Holiday Club, Koutouloufari, Crete
Sun Beach Holiday Club, Ialyssos, Rhodes


Club Connection booklets can be found with these links:

Florida Club Connection Booklet
https://cmstest.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/florida-club-connection-booklet-test.pdf

Premiere Club Connection Booklet
https://cmstest.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/PCC_2014_2015_BOOK_0.pdf

Monarch Grand Vacations Club Connection Booklet
https://cmstest.diamondresorts.com/...ch-Grand-Vacation-Club-Collection-Booklet.pdf

Mediterranean Club Connection Booklet
https://cmstest.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/DMCC-booklet.pdf


----------



## friedshrimp

artringwald said:


> Fairway Forest in Sapphire Valley, NC, and Charter Club in Naples, FL may be in the US Collection, but they are affiliates and are not managed by DRI. DRI may own some amount of weeks there, but they do not manage the resort. It means that depending on how many weeks DRI owns, availability may be limited.



Same with London Bridge Resort in Lake Havasu, Arizona.


----------



## friedshrimp

nuwermj said:


> There are at least three kinds of DRI affiliate arrangements.
> 
> 1. DRI owns intervals at the resort but does not manage the property. (e.g. San Luis Bay Inn or Cypress Pointe). The Charter Club is this type of affiliate. As reported in the US Collection annual audit, the Collection owned 426.4 weeks at this location on Dec. 31, 2014. DRI, Inc may own additional intervals.
> 
> 2. DRI negotiates reciprocal exchange agreements. (e.g. Raintree  Vacation Club or Pacific Grand locations.) Diamond explains: "Affiliated  resorts are resorts with which we have contractual arrangements to use a  certain number of vacation intervals or  units either in exchange for our providing similar usage of intervals  or units at our managed resorts or for a maintenance or rental fee. ...  In the vast majority of cases, our affiliated resorts provide us with  access to their vacation intervals or units in exchange for our  providing similar usage of intervals or units at our managed resorts,  and no fees are paid by us in connection with these exchanges."
> 
> 3. DRI rents rooms at affiliate locations. DRI either pays an upfront  fee to reserve inventory at an affiliated resort or pays the affiliated  resort the funds required at the time the reservation is made. This option is one reason for the increases in Club Dues: "we incorporate this upfront fee into our calculation for annual dues to be paid by members of the Clubs."



Cypress Pointe will become DRI managed on 01 Jan 2016.


----------



## Bill4728

> DRII has significant recent integration experience, including seven transactions  over the last  five years, including these six club integrations:
> 2010 ILX Resorts (10 resorts/18,000 members)
> 2011 Tempus Resorts (2 resorts/44,000 members)
> 2012 Pacific Monarch Resorts (9 resorts/75,000 members)
> 2012 Aegean Blue (5 resorts/7,400 members)
> 2013 Island One Resorts (8 resorts/25,000 members)
> 2015 Goldkey  Resort  (6 resorts/30,000 members)



Here is update info from the Club intrawest side of the DRI purchase of CI


----------



## DanZale2000

I'm not sure what is meant by "info from the Club intrawest side"

The information is directly taken from Diamond documents. It is page 4 in DRI's "Intrawest Investor Presentation."


http://phx.corporate-ir.net/Externa...9NjAzOTk3fENoaWxkSUQ9MzE0OTI3fFR5cGU9MQ==&t=1


----------



## tashamen

DanZale2000 said:


> I'm not sure what is meant by "info from the Club intrawest side"



I think Bill meant to post a link to this, which CI members received yesterday: http://www.clubintrawest.com/edm/me...0&spJobID=663318147&spReportId=NjYzMzE4MTQ3S0


----------



## Bill4728

Michael1991 said:


> Diamond manages nine collections:
> 
> • the Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection
> • the Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection
> • the Diamond Resorts California Collection
> • the Premiere Vacation Collection
> • the Monarch Grand Vacations
> • the Diamond Resorts European Collection
> • the Diamond Resorts Latin America Collection
> • the Diamond Resorts Mediterranean Collection
> • Club Intrawest   (AKA Embarc by DRI)


This is the most recent info


----------



## Bill4728

In Jan 2016 DRI buys out Club Intrawest 
 May 2016 renames it EMBARC by DRI


Club Intrawest - EMBARC by DRI


Whistler-Blackcomb, BC
Vancouver, BC
Panorama, BC
Tremblant, Quebec
Blue Mountain, Ontario
Palm Desert CA
Sandestin, Florida’s pan-handle
Zihuatanejo. Mexico
Ucluelet , Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## Bill4728

Here is a list of resorts owned by DRI in 2016 from 

"A Little Bit of History" 
By Osamu Kaneko, Steven C. Kenninger and Andrew J. Gessow





> US Collection
> Resort 	Location
> 1. London Bridge Resort	Lake Havasu, AZ
> 2. Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort	Sedona, AZ
> 3. Sedona Springs Resort	Sedona, AZ
> 4. Sedona Summit	Sedona, AZ
> 5. Scottsdale Links Resort	Scottsdale, AZ
> 6. Scottsdale Villa Mirage	Scottsdale, AZ
> 7. Villas at Poco Diablo	Sedona, AZ
> 8. Villas of Sedona	Sedona, AZ
> 9. Bell Rock Inn1	Sedona, AZ
> 10. Kohl's Ranch Lodge1	Payson, AZ
> 11. Los Abrigados Resort and Spa1	Sedona, AZ
> 12. PVC at The Roundhouse Resort1	Pinetop, AZ
> 13. Rancho Manana1	Cave Creek, AZ
> 14. Varsity Clubs of America – Tucson1	Tucson, AZ
> 15. The Roundhouse Resort1	Pinetop, AZ
> 16. Scottsdale Camelback1	Scottsdale, AZ
> 17. Desert Isle of Palm Springs*	Palm Springs, CA
> 18. Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort	Lake Tahoe, CA
> 19. Marquis Villas	Palm Springs, CA
> 20. Palm Canyon Resort & Spa*	Palm Spring, CA
> 21. Ridge Pointe Tahoe	Lake Tahoe, CA
> 22. Riviera Beach Resort & Spa*	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 23. Riviera Shores Resort*	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 24. Rivera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club*	Ramona, CA
> 25. San Luis Bay Inn*	Avila Beach, CA
> 26. Tahoe Beach and Ski Club*	South Lake Tahoe,  CA
> 27. Tahoe Seasons Resort*	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 28. The Historic Crags Lodge1	Estes Park, CO
> 29. Cypress Point Resort & Villas	Orlando, FL
> 30. Daytona Beach Regency,	Daytona Beach, FL
> 31. Liki Tiki Village	Orlando, FL
> 32. Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf,	Orlando, FL
> 33. Grand Beach Resort, Orlando,	Orlando, FL
> 34. Polynesian Isles I & IV	Orlando, FL
> 35. Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend1	Mishawaka, IN
> 36. Fairway Forest Resort	Sapphire, NC
> 37. Villas de Santa Fe	Santa Fe, NM
> 38. Desert Paradise Resort	Las Vegas, NV
> 39. Polo Towers Villas and Suites	Las Vegas, NV
> 40. The Carriage House1	Las Vegas, NV
> 41. Suites at Fall Creek	Branson, MO
> 42. Dunes Village Resort*	Myrtle Beach, SC
> 43. Island Links Resort,	Hilton Head, SC
> 44. Bent Creek Golf Village	Gatlinburg, TN
> 45. Greensprings Vacation Resort	Williamsburg, VA
> 46. Historic Powhatan Resort	Williamsburg, VA
> 47. Flamingo Beach Club and Villas	Philipsburg, St. Maarten
> 48. Royal Palm Beach Resort	Philipsburg, St. Maarten
> 
> 1 Resorts with home advantage benefit (13 months booking) but no intervals in the Collection.
> * Resorts with a limited amount of inventory/accommodation available.
> 
> Hawaii Collection
> 1. Sedona Summit Resort	Sedona, AZ
> 2. Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort1	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 3. Tahoe Beach and Ski Club1	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 4. San Luis Bay Inn1	Avila Beach, CA
> 5. Palm Canyon Resort and Spa	Palm Springs, CA
> 6. Ka’anapali Beach Club	Maui, HI
> 7. The Point at Poipu, Koloa	Kauai, HI
> 8. Cancun Resort	Las Vegas, NV
> 9. Polo Towers Villas	Las Vegas, NV
> 10. Polo Towers Suite1	Las Vegas, NV
> 11. Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa	Brian Head, UT
> 
> 1 Resorts with home advantage benefit (13 months booking) without intervals in the Collection.
> 
> California Collection
> 1. Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 2. San Luis Bay Inn	Avila Beach, CA
> 3. Tahoe Beach and Ski Club	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 4. Polo Towers Suites	Las Vegas, NV
> 5. Sedona Summit	Sedona, AZ
> 
> Florida Club Connection
> 1. Bryan's Spanish Cove	Orlando, FL
> 2. Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay	Naples, FL
> 3. Crescent Resort on South Beach	Miami Beach, FL
> 4. Liki Tiki Village	Winter Garden, FL
> 5. Orbit One Vacation Villas	Orlando, FL
> 6. Parkway International Resort	Kissimmee, FL
> 7. The Cove on Ormond Beach	Ormond Beach, FL
> 
> Premiere Vacation Collection
> 1. Bell Rock Inn	Sedona, AZ
> 2. Los Abrigados Resort and Spa	Sedona, AZ
> 3. The Roundhouse Resort	Pinetop, AZ
> 4. PVC at Roundhouse Resort	Pinetop, AZ
> 5. Kohl's Ranch Lodge	Payson, AZ
> 6. Scottsdale Camelback Resort	Scottsdale, AZ
> 7. Sea of Cortez Beach Club	San Carlos, Mexico
> 8. The Carriage House	Las Vegas, NV
> 9. The Historic Crags Lodge	Estes Park, CO
> 10. Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend 	Mishawaka, IN
> 11. Varsity Clubs of America - Tucson	Tucson, AZ
> 12. Rancho Manana	Cave Creek, AZ
> 
> Monarch Grand Collection
> 1. Cabo Azul Resort	San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
> 2. Cancun Resort	Las Vegas, NV
> 3. Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa	Brian Head, UT
> 4. Desert Isle of Palm Springs	Palm Springs, CA
> 5. Palm Canyon Resort & Spa	Palm Springs, CA
> 6. Riviera Beach & Spa Resort	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 7. Riviera Shores Resort	Capistrano Beach, CA
> 8. Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club	Ramona, CA
> 9. Tahoe Seasons Resort 	South Lake Tahoe, CA
> 
> Latin America Collection
> 1. Cabo Azul Resort	San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
> 
> Gold Key resorts
> 1. Beach Quarters Resort	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 2. Turtle Cay Resort	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 3. Boardwalk Resort and Villas	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 4. Ocean Beach Club Resort 	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 5. Oceanaire Resort Hotel	Virginia Beach, Virginia
> 6. Beachwoods	Kitty Hawk, North Carolina
> 
> Embarc resorts
> 1. Whistler-Blackcomb	Whistler, BC
> 2. Vancouver	Vancouver, BC
> 3. Panorama	Panorama, BC
> 4. Tremblant	Tremblant, QC
> 5. Blue Mountain	Blue Mountain, ON
> 6. Palm Desert 	Palm Desert, CA
> 7. Sandestin	Sandestin, FL
> 8. Zihuatanejo	Zihuatanejo, Mexico
> 9. Ucluelet 	Vancouver Island, BC
> 
> European Collection
> 1. Alpine Club	Schladming, Austria
> 2. Balkan Jewel Resort	Razlog, Bulgaria
> 3. Broome Park Golf and Country Club,	Kent, England
> 4. Broome Park Mansion House	Kent, England
> 5. Burnside Park	Bowness-on-Windermere, England
> 6. Cromer Country Club	Norfolk, England
> 7. Pine Lake Resort	Lancashire, England
> 8. Stouts Hill	Uley, England
> 9. Thurnham Hall	Lancaster, England
> 10. Woodford Bridge Country Club	North Devon, England
> 11. Wynchnor Park Country Club	Stratfordshire, England
> 12. Waterway Holidays - England 	England
> 13. Alvechurch Marina 	Alvechurch, England
> 14. Anderton Marina 	Cheshire, England
> 15. Blackwater Meadow Marina	Ellesmere, England
> 16. Gayton Marina	Cheshire, England
> 17. Worcester Marina	Worcester, England
> 18. Le Club Mougins	Mougins, France
> 19. Le Manoir des Deux Amants	Connelles, France
> 20. La Residence Normande	Connelles, France
> 21. Royal Regency	Paris-Vincennes, France
> 22. Palazzo Catalani	Soriano nel Cimino, Italy
> 23. Diamond Suites on Malta	St. Julians, Malta
> 24. Gala Fjellgrend	Gudbrandsdalen, Norway
> 25. Vilar do Golf	Algarve, Portugal
> 26. Kenmore Club	Perthshire, Scotland
> 27. Los Amigos Beach Club	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 28. Royal Oasis Club at Benal Beach	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 29. Royal Oasis Club at La Quinta	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 30. Sahara Sunset Club	Costa del Sol, Spain
> 31. Cala Blanca	Gran Canaria, Canary Islands
> 32. Club del Carmen	Lanzarote, Canary Islands
> 33. Jardines del Sol	Lanzarote, Canary Islands
> 34. Royal Sunset Beach Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 35. Royal Tenerife Country Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 36. Santa Barbara Golf & Ocean Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 37. Sunset Bay Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 38. Sunset Harbor Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 39. Sunset View Club	Tenerife, Canary Islands
> 40. White Sands Beach Club 	Menorca, Balearic Islands
> 41. Garden Lago	Majorca, Balearic Islands
> 
> 1 Resorts with home advantage benefit (13 months booking) without intervals in the Collection.
> 
> Mediterranean Collection
> 1. Grand Leoniki	Crete, Greece
> 2. Leoniki Residence	Crete, Greece
> 3. Village Heights Golf Resort	Crete, Greece
> 4. The Village Holiday Club 	Crete, Greece
> 5. Sun Beach Holiday Club,	Rhodes, Greece


----------



## artringwald

Bill4728 said:


> Here is a list of resorts owned by DRI in 2016 from
> 
> "A Little Bit of History"
> By Osamu Kaneko, Steven C. Kenninger and Andrew J. Gessow



Thanks! Good info.


----------



## nuwermj

Bill4728 said:


> Here is a list of resorts owned by DRI in 2016




According to Diamond's FAQ page, five Gold Key resorts have been added to the US Collection. The page was modified Friday, July 29, 2016. The resorts are:

Beach Quarters Resort, Virginia Beach, VA
Boardwalk Resorts and Villas, Virginia Beach, VA
Ocean Beach Club Resort, Virginia Beach, VA
Oceanaire Resort Hotel, Virginia Beach, VA
Turtle Cay Resort, Virginia Beach, VA

Beachwoods	Kitty Hawk, North Carolina is not in the Collection at this time.


----------



## karibkeith

I always have a problem trying to determine if a property is owned, branded or managed if not an affiliate. I have been cautious ever since staying at Marquis Villas in Palm Springs which is in the U.S. Collection. It is one of several properties where Diamond only owns a part. This is a leftover from Sunterra and the rooms identified by an "S" are owned by Diamond whereas a greater number are owned by others. I think the property is managed by Diamond but way below Diamond Standards. It has elevators that have not worked for years, no safes and a host of other complaints that cannot be remedied due to the diverse ownership.


----------



## TUGBrian

have updated the FAQ page (it was very old and in the old crappy html format)...please let me know if any of the actual questions in the faq need updating or replacing!  or if any new questions need to be added so we can keep this current!

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/diamond-resort-timeshare-information.html#portfolio


----------



## youppi

TUGBrian said:


> have updated the FAQ page (it was very old and in the old crappy html format)...please let me know if any of the actual questions in the faq need updating or replacing!  or if any new questions need to be added so we can keep this current!
> 
> https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/diamond-resort-timeshare-information.html#portfolio


You use everywhere THE ClubSM but FYI, in 2009, Diamond Resorts registered THE Club℠ and became THE Club®.
Also, Club Intrawest is Embarc, Monarch Grand Vacation is Monarch Grand Collection


----------



## TUGBrian

implemented those changes on the live page, hopefully I got them all!

thank you!


----------

